# good online canadian sites?



## Kevin007 (Jun 15, 2008)

I am trying to price match a Eheim 2217 for $135 at BigAls, they had that price on the USA BigAlsOnline and the American petsmart site, in order to price match, i need a Canadian site with that price or lower, can anyone help?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.mops.ca/

http://www.jlaquatics.com/

I know there's more but I just can't think of them atm.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm not sure if this would qualify, but what about Price Network?


----------



## Kevin007 (Jun 15, 2008)

Darn, neither carries the filter for $135

I dont think pricenetwork will work...

Thanks though!


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

I think that price matching is an interesting concept but I believe in supporting the company that gives you a fair price with the selection and service you need. They are the ones I want to succeed.

Quality, price or service. Pick 2 out of the 3.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You won't find a 2217 brand new anywhere in Canada for anywhere near that price. Cheapest is usually petsandponds.com, and they retail it at $190.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Call Mr. Pet in Ajax, his prices are usually lower than anyone around for hardware. The address and phone number are in the marketplace section.


----------



## Kevin007 (Jun 15, 2008)

Tabatha - I'll call and see what he says..

Man all I need is a really crappy website, that doesn't have to be reliable or professional looking, as long as it's a website from Canada, I am fine.

I can't believe I'll have to buy the filter for $190 KNOWING that I am getting ripped off, bad.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Kevin have you tried Craigslist?

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/for/824427967.html

W


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Might be worthwhile to make a trip across the border.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

We order stuff from the States all the time either because we can't find something in Canada or, even with taxes and shipping, it's still less expensive.


----------

